# de que



## spielenschach

Oi gente!

Gostaria que me confirmassem que na frase
« pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de quem* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»,

 a expressão “de quem” não pode ser substituído por 
de que:
« pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»
Se puderem fundamentar, agradeço.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

spielenschach said:


> Oi gente!
> 
> Gostaria que me confirmassem que na frase
> « pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de quem* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»,
> 
> a expressão “de quem” não pode ser substituído por
> de que:
> « pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»
> Se puderem fundamentar, agradeço.


Na minha opinião, *de quem*, pois são dos pais (progenitores) que "eles/elas" pensam que não puderam abster-se depressa. Se fosse escrito "de que" além de soar mal (pelo menos para mim) entendo que mudaria o sentido original da frase (se é que não ficaria errado).


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> Gostaria que me confirmassem que na frase
> « pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de quem* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»,
> 
> a expressão “de quem” não pode ser substituído por
> de que:
> « pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»


Em minha opinião, "de quem" _pode_ substituir-se por "de que" nessa frase.


----------



## maralto

Creio que «de que» se referiria a coisas e não a pessoas...quanto muito, 

«..não dever nada aos progenitores *dos quais* se puderam abster...»


----------



## Outsider

"De que" tanto se usa para coisas como para pessoas. Além disso, não sabemos se estes progenitores são humanos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "De que" tanto se usa para coisas como para pessoas. Além disso, não sabemos se estes progenitores são humanos.



Mas, Out, a frase considera que estão "_pensando_". Ora, que eu saiba, apenas os humanos _pensam_...né não ?


----------



## Outsider

E os filhos de humanos. Tem razão!


----------



## maralto

Em princípio, sim, pensam...mas  a frase com «de que» não me soa bem...
Atentem bem nela:

« pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»
Há alguma coisa de errado aí...


----------



## Outsider

«Pensam não dever nada aos progenitores*,* de que puderam abster-se muito depressa.»

Pronto, já está melhor.


----------



## spielenschach

A minha convicção era igual à resposta do outsider. Alguém écapaz de ma fundamentedar (Lyndley Cintra ou outro)?


----------



## maralto

Por mim, é apenas uma questão de gosto pessoal...embora «pressinta» alguma coisa errada em «de que»,nessa frase...masagora não estou com tempo...masvou pensar; entretanto, veja neste link para o Ciberdúvidas...

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15807

Abraços


----------



## spielenschach

Pronto amigos o mar alto fundamentou. Eu tinha, afinal, razão. Mas de que serve termos razão se não tivermos a certeza?
Obrigado a todos


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!
 
Diferentemente de Ricarto Tavares, parece-me que "abster" refere-se, em geral, a objetos inanimados ou a condições, nunca a pessoas ("abster-se dos progenitores"?).
 
Houaiss registra as seguintes acepções para "abster(-se)": "privar(-se) do exercício de qualquer função ou direito; impedir(-se)", "não aceitar; recusar, rejeitar", "deixar voluntariamente de usufruir ou participar (de alguma coisa); abdicar de, abrir mão de", "deixar de fazer, de agir, de intervir; conter-se, refrear-se". Nas abonações, sempre objetos inanimados ou situações ("trabalhar", "votar", "receber propina", "comer carne aos domingos", "diante de solução heróica"). Etimologicamente, é "apartar, ter afastado, conter, não se dar por herdeiro, excomungar, fazer dieta, privar-se de".
 
Creio que, no caso, trata-se de abster-se de "nenhuma coisa", "nada". Portanto, só a fórmula "de que" é válida.
 
Um abraço!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

spielenschach said:


> Pronto amigos o mar alto fundamentou. Eu tinha, afinal, razão. Mas de que serve termos razão se não tivermos a certeza?
> Obrigado a todos


Eu ainda não tenho certeza absoluta, pois considero as frases diferentes e, por isso, podem-nos induzir a chegar a uma conclusão errada. Será que as explicações contidas no "link" servem para a frase que iniciou este cordão ? Honestamente, confesso que não sei. No caso do "link", usando _quem_ como usando _que_ a frase continua soando bem, o que não ocorre com a frase inicial deste cordão.
Mas, eu também confesso que falta-me conhecimento mais aprofundado para fundamentar estes meus humildes conceitos e intuições.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cineclubista said:


> Salve!
> 
> Diferentemente de Ricarto Tavares, parece-me que "abster" refere-se, em geral, a objetos inanimados ou a condições, nunca a pessoas ("abster-se dos progenitores"?).
> 
> Houaiss registra as seguintes acepções para "abster(-se)": "privar(-se) do exercício de qualquer função ou direito; impedir(-se)", "não aceitar; recusar, rejeitar", "*deixar voluntariamente de usufruir ou participar (de alguma coisa); abdicar de, abrir mão de"*, "deixar de fazer, de agir, de intervir; conter-se, refrear-se". Nas abonações, sempre objetos inanimados ou situações ("trabalhar", "votar", "receber propina", "comer carne aos domingos", "diante de solução heróica"). Etimologicamente, é "apartar, ter afastado, conter, não se dar por herdeiro, excomungar, fazer dieta, privar-se de".
> 
> Creio que, no caso, trata-se de abster-se de "nenhuma coisa", "nada". Portanto, só a fórmula "de que" é válida.
> 
> Um abraço!


Não ficaria subentendido o sentido de os filhos se absterem da presença/companhia dos pais ? (pelo menos foi assim que eu entendi).


----------



## Cineclubista

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não ficaria subentendido o sentido de os filhos se absterem da presença/companhia dos pais ? (pelo menos foi assim que eu entendi).


 
Sem dúvida, isso pode estar subentendido. Para saber ao certo, seria preciso conhecer o texto (ou o contexto) do qual foi extraída a frase em questão. Ainda assim, pode haver aí um caso de ambigüidade.

Um abraço!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cineclubista said:


> Ainda assim, pode haver aí um caso de ambigüidade.
> 
> Um abraço!


Ou não. Numa boa ! Acho que este subentendimento está claro e não gera dúvida.
Outro abraço.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> «Pensam não dever *nada* aos *progenitores*, de *que* puderam abster-se muito depressa.»


Pensando melhor, acho que esta versão é um pouco inferior à que tem "quem", não por estar incorrecta, mas porque soa algo ambígua. Embora não haja razão para isso, a minha cabeça quando lê a frase hesita entre associar o "que" a "progenitores" ou a "nada" ou mesmo a um terceiro nome omisso (falta-nos contexto). Com "quem" acho que o sentido fica mais claro.


----------



## Cineclubista

Ricardo Tavares e Outsider:

Como queiram... Está evidente que a passagem reproduzida não é nada clara.

Abraços!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não ficaria subentendido o sentido de os filhos se absterem da presença/companhia dos pais ? (pelo menos foi assim que eu entendi).


Sim, *uma elipse* é o que me ocorreu, num português um pouco mais intelectualizado, embora houvesse omissões na cópia:

Para melhor compreensão, eis mais contexto:

http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportuguesdoanel.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cineclubista

Amigos,
 

1. Como se vê claramente no texto "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores de cujo convívio *puderam abster-se *muito depressa", de onde spielenschach parafraseou a frase em questão, a abstinência refere-se a uma situação, o convívio com os pais, não a algo (ou a nada) material proporcionado por esse convívio.

2. A menos que alguém apresente um contra-exemplo, a elipse, como figura de sintaxe, processo gramatical ou estilístico, não subverte os processos de concordância e regência.

3. Ao repor o termo "convívio", eventualmente omitido por elipse, na primeira versão da frase proposta por spielenschach, teremos: "Pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [ao convívio] *de quem* puderam abster-se muito depressa." Perfeito. Ao tentar fazer o mesmo com a segunda versão, "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa", só é possível voltar à forma original —, "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [a/de cujo convívio] puderam abster-se muito depressa", sem o canhestro "de que", pois "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [ao convívio] *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa", ou qualquer outra fórmula, é linguagem viciosa;
 
4. Resta saber, insisto, se o leitor consegue entender facilmente a elipse de "ao convívio", sem recurso ao texto original. Eu não consegui. "De que" só pode referir-se a coisa (ou a nenhuma coisa). Portanto, sem saber da omissão de "convívio", ou sem imaginá-la, ou sem adivinhá-la, "de que" só pode referir-se a "nada". Para mim, caso indiscutível de ambigüidade.
 
Um abraço!


----------



## maralto

Outsider said:


> Pensando melhor, acho que esta versão é um pouco inferior à que tem "quem", não por estar incorrecta, mas porque soa algo ambígua. Embora não haja razão para isso, a minha cabeça quando lê a frase hesita entre associar o "que" a "progenitores" ou a "nada" ou mesmo a um terceiro nome omisso (falta-nos contexto). Com "quem" acho que o sentido fica mais claro.


 
Ora é isso mesmo, Outsider! Há algo de estranho nesta frase e que se prende com o verbo *abster*-se....como já referiu o Cineclubista, creio, e muito bem, nós *abstemo*-nos de alguma coisa e não de pessoas...

A frase é ambígua ou está mal construída...

A ideia de *convívio,* como refere o Cineclubista, elucida...


----------



## maralto

Cineclubista said:


> Amigos,
> 
> 
> 1. Como se vê claramente no texto "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores de cujo convívio *puderam abster-se *muito depressa", de onde spielenschach parafraseou a frase em questão, a abstinência refere-se a uma situação, o convívio com os pais, não a algo (ou a nada) material proporcionado por esse convívio.
> 
> 2. A menos que alguém apresente um contra-exemplo, a elipse, como figura de sintaxe, processo gramatical ou estilístico, não subverte os processos de concordância e regência.
> 
> 3. Ao repor o termo "convívio", eventualmente omitido por elipse, na primeira versão da frase proposta por spielenschach, teremos: "Pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [ao convívio] *de quem* puderam abster-se muito depressa." Perfeito. Ao tentar fazer o mesmo com a segunda versão, "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa", só é possível voltar à forma original —, "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [a/de cujo convívio] puderam abster-se muito depressa", sem o canhestro "de que", pois "pensam não dever nada aos progenitores [ao convívio] *de que* puderam abster-se muito depressa", ou qualquer outra fórmula, é linguagem viciosa;
> 
> 4. Resta saber, insisto, se o leitor consegue entender facilmente a elipse de "ao convívio", sem recurso ao texto original. Eu não consegui. "De que" só pode referir-se a coisa (ou a nenhuma coisa). Portanto, sem saber da omissão de "convívio", ou sem imaginá-la, ou sem adivinhá-la, "de que" só pode referir-se a "nada". Para mim, caso indiscutível de ambigüidade.
> 
> Um abraço!
> 
> *E, já agora, mudaria ainda um pouco : «ao convívio de quem se puderam abster....*


----------



## spielenschach

Já agora eu propunha uma alternativa
*«de cujo convívio puderam abster-se....»*


----------



## maralto

spielenschach said:


> Já agora eu propunha uma alternativa
> *«de cujo convívio puderam abster-se....»*


 

Assim,sim! Foi a primeira ideia que me ocorreu, mas, como a pergunta se referia a *de que* ou *de quem...*

apenas faria ainda a inversão do SE...*de cujo convívio se puderam* *abster...*


----------



## spielenschach

maralto said:


> Assim,sim! Foi a primeira ideia que me ocorreu, mas, como a pergunta se referia a *de que* ou *de quem...*
> 
> apenas faria ainda a inversão do SE...*de cujo convívio se puderam* *abster...*


Não sei se é influência brasileira mas, quanto a mim, a colocação do se é indiferente, soa-me igualmente bem.


----------



## maralto

spielenschach said:


> Não sei se é influência brasileira mas, quanto a mim, a colocação do se é indiferente, soa-me igualmente bem.


 
Pois é, nós aqui colocamos o pronome, objecto directo,indirecto, reflexo ou partícula apassivante antes do verbo,em muitíssimos casos, como com as preposições ou os pronomes relativos:*de cujo convívio se puderam abster...com o qual se* *formou...a quem lhe disse...com quem o viu...para lhe dizer, a fim de o informar...*

penso que isso também acontece no português do Brasil...

No entanto,aqui, em linguagem coloquial, no caso dos verbos modais,como querer ou poder, usa-se frquentemente a colocação do pronome depois do verbo principal, mesmo que haja um «piloto» de inversão;por exemplo: 

Coloquial:*para poder dizer-te*
literário:*para te poder dizer*

coloquial: *a quem queria apresentar-me*
literário: *a quem me queria apresentar*

é só por isso...


----------

